# X-Men femslash: Jean Grey and Emma Frost



## ecelsiore (Mar 30, 2010)

Always thought they'd make a great pair. 

Hi again btw. Been a while.

Sexual situation involved so a *NSFW warning* is in effect.



Oh, also I bought a Cintiq (didn't really use it for this pic) so I should be faster with artwork now.

higher resolution and shameless DA plug:


----------



## Hyperbolic (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice work, especially the shading.


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 23, 2010)

sanjt said:


> Very nice work, especially the shading.




A true art fan 

OP

Good job. I like the coloration and how you brought out the linens


----------

